# puppy biting



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 9 week old black lab that is biting. she is not biting because she is mad usually it is when she is exited. when i work with her and give her praise she gets exited and bites. Its not usually hard but i dont want her to get into a bad habbit. anybody got any ideas


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Have never seen a pup that didn't do it. A firm No and a little enforcement might be neccessary. Usually when the milk teeth are shed so is the biting. If you don't put a brake on it is possible that you'll get one that will nip for attention later on. (Sam) 

Old guys repeat stories and may have told this already. Years ago had a lab pup that liked to chew fingers and shoe laces and such. Had him down to the trap range parking lot to get him accustomed to guns. While there a fellow stopped by that had the answer to any aspect of the outdoors. He said you can stop that biting real easy just by reaching in his mouth and pulling his tounge sharply when he bites. Said I'd have to see that so he did as he suggested. The pup that was about 12 weeks old had him by the hand just like an alligator takes a rabbit. Fellow excused himself and left.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The biting is natural. As Dick suggests, just grab his snout, look into his eyes, and give a firm no. Don't slap or hit him. Just a firm no...

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for the help I have been grabing her mouth and telling her no. I will continue to do so and hopefully she will stop. thanks again


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I can smell the puppy breath just reading your post.... AHHH!

I will take the the pups lips or gums and role them over the the two canine teeth, that way when he bits he is bitting himself instead of you. It takes time but it works.

I know dick was just telling a story but do not take your pup to a trap range.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

whats wrong witht he trap range? i heard that is a great way to get them used to the gun sound.. :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Grab the collar and gently but firmly push your hand deep into his mouth everytime he does it without any command. He will try to shake his head and get your hand out don't let him for about 5 seconds then remove it if he grabs again push your hand back deep in his mouth.

Never pull away from a dog that biting thats what they expect and their natural reflex is to grab.

He will begin to associate it with that unpeasant feeling and quit.

But as Dick stated, all dogs are mouthy to some extent until about two years of age.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I do the bottom jaw grab technique. I like to try and stay away from the nose if at all possible. When the pup bites, I grab the bottom jaw. Typically it is very uncomfortable for them as they can free themselves.

I liked the story Dick.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like livs2hunt stated.....

I like the bottom jaw grab and then push down. This will be a combonation of the two methods. It will be uncomfortable for the pup and they will stop.

Again most pups are mouthy. I knew of one Chocolate lab that was mouth for 4 years. It was his way of getting attention. In stead of nudging you to pet him he would come up and just mouth your arm. No marks or biting down. Just slobber.....The owner tried the above technique....and in about 4 weeks it was done. Just my .02 pennies.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

fargojohnson said:


> whats wrong witht he trap range? i heard that is a great way to get them used to the gun sound.. :sniper:


If you bring a pup to a gun range you will more than likely make your dog gun shy. I have no idea who came up with that idea but I would not do it.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a chocolate lab, just about 8 months old. I used a couple of the techniques listed here: grabbing the bottom jaw, a firm no, etc. I always started with the "NO" technique, but if that didn't make him stop, I graduated to something a little more uncomfortable for them. I also found a technique on the internet I tried. When they bite, let out a high-pitched "OWWW". It will shock the dog and then when they come to you, ignore them for a couple minutes. They will learn that biting = no attention and a high-pitched sound which they do not like. Just an idea. Doing all of the above seemed to help my dog. Doesn't bite at all, even when playing now.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ryanps18 said:


> fargojohnson said:
> 
> 
> > whats wrong witht he trap range? i heard that is a great way to get them used to the gun sound.. :sniper:
> ...


Dead right. Introduce your pup to loud noises gradually and by degrees. Do NOT jump right in at the range unless you WANT the dog to be gunshy.

There is NO reason to take a young dog around guns at all until they are several months old... just too much risk.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> When they bite, let out a high-pitched "OWWW".


Brad,
I'd love to see you do that in public! That would freak some people out! :lol: As long as it works for you...that's what matters.

:beer: 
Miike


----------

